# Whole Sucking Pig



## m crawford (Jun 12, 2014)

This a great catering item for those who have the equipment and the demand. We use a 35-40 lb. whole pig. simply rubbed with olive oil and smoked for 6 hours at 225 degrees. We use a mix of one mesquite log and one apple wood log. This is very versatile providing a number of presentation options and is quite profitable. I usually serve right off the bone in the station setup or at the end of a buffet.





  








IMG_0035.JPG




__
m crawford


__
Jul 14, 2014


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

very nice. I do mine on a spit, rubbed with herb and raps oil with salt and lemmon. I sew the body up filled with apples,onions and more herbs. Takes a little over 5 hours with the wood usually being birch and apple.




  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Jul 14, 2014








my recent guest of honor for my july 4th bbq


----------



## m crawford (Jun 12, 2014)

I may try stuffing it next time...thanks.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Boy @M Crawford you really get such a nice smooth crisp skin in the smoker. @Lagom your pig looks like you roasted it perfectly. Here are some picks of my pigs/lambs and goats.





  








DSCF1247.JPG




__
nicko


__
Jul 16, 2014












  








DSCF1258.JPG




__
nicko


__
Jul 16, 2014


__
1







My gallery of photos: http://www.cheftalk.com/g/a/125038/nicko-set-spit-roasting/u/7889/flat/1


----------



## m crawford (Jun 12, 2014)

Nice Nicko. Looks great. I want to get a spit. I love the concept. Never used one...which I find hard to believe.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

No this is not a homegrown spit it is manufactured in Chicago by XL manufacturing and costs about 250.00.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I have better luck without a spit/rotisserie.  My reasoning is that you will never get an animal perfectly centered.  There will be some part heavier or lighter.  It's going to rotate then eventually when the heavy part gets to the top and flips down, some of the juices will splash out.  That's why just letting it sit there on a smoker will get moister results. With enough injection, maybe it is not noticeable to most.


----------

